# Suche Mitspieler für Horde/Allianz



## Ellinore (11. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

 

ich suche einen Mitspieler zum Raiden/Questen/Leveln/AlteRaids etc etc. Ich spiele momentan auf dem Realm Blackrock [Horde]. Würde aber auch Allianz spielen oder auf einem anderen Realm.

Der Grund warum ich jemanden zum zocken suche ist, weil ich keine Gilde habe oder Freunde die WoW spielen. Ich habe nun schon im Handelschat geshoutet und allgemein mal im Messi rumgefragt, aber da bin ich leider auch nicht fündig geworden.

 

Wenn wir uns einen Charakter leveln wollen, dann bitte NUR mit Levelgear!! Zu der Realmwahl muss ich sagen, dass ich alles mitmache, außer zu leere Server! Ich hoffe jedoch, dass du schon mind. einen 100er Char hast und wir ab und zu einfach ein bisschen Raiden können  oder sonst was 

 

*Zu meiner Person:*

Ich heiße Lisa, bin 21 Jahre alt und spiele neben WoW auch Spiele wie LoL, Dead Island, DMC, Hitman etc.

Teamspeak, Headset und ein TS-Server mit genügend Slots wären verfügbar.(Skype natürlich auch)

 

*Ich suche:*

Es ist mir egal ob du männlich oder weiblich bist! :3 Du solltest 18+ sein (Ausnahmen sind möglich). Was du mitbringen solltest wären Headset, Teamspeak, Lust auf zocken und genügend Zeit. Desweiteren solltest du ein bisschen crazy sein und Spaß verstehen  Eine gewisse geistige Reife wird vorausgesetzt! 

Wenn du dazu noch ehrgeizig im Spiel bist und dich nicht nur mit Level 100 und NHC raiden zufrieden gibst, schreib mich unbedingt an! 

 

Falls noch weitere Fragen bestehen, adde mich einfach in Skype oder schreib mir hier eine Mail!

Skype: roobyrockdoll 

 

MFG


----------

